# Safe to visit



## garymcg (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi,
This was probably answered a million times, I currently live in Canada originally from Ireland, I want to visit the Philippines for a extended time but unsure about how safe it is there.

My roommate here is Filipino and all he talked about was the crime there, he said his friend when they arrived at manila airport, just outside the airport they were robbed.

Me personally I think bad things happen everywhere or sometimes the people are not observing their surroundings.

Any opinions or advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

garymcg said:


> Me personally I think bad things happen everywhere or sometimes the people are not observing their surroundings.


These are the same as my thoughts. Anywhere you go in this world, there are some extremely dangerous areas. You should always keep your wits about you and be observant. Read through some of the threads here, there is a lot of insight to be garnered. You are as unsafe as you allow.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> These are the same as my thoughts. Anywhere you go in this world, there are some extremely dangerous areas. You should always keep your wits about you and be observant. Read through some of the threads here, there is a lot of insight to be garnered. You are as unsafe as you allow.
> 
> Fred





garymcg said:


> Hi,
> This was probably answered a million times, I currently live in Canada originally from Ireland, I want to visit the Philippines for a extended time but unsure about how safe it is there.
> 
> My roommate here is Filipino and all he talked about was the crime there, he said his friend when they arrived at manila airport, just outside the airport they were robbed.
> ...


I agree with Fred but would add that this is an underdeveloped 3rd world country that is or can be dangerous.

It happens more easily to us foreign visitors and even long term expats here because we get set up in ways we don't or would not think of in our home country.

At the onset, the Philippines looks like a quaint society with a slow and simple way of life. Looks are very deceiving.
Take it easy, take it slow when you are first here and observe life and happenings to get a feel for the place.
Being out late at night is or would not be wise or safe no matter where you are in these islands.

As Fred suggested; read a lot of the past threads here on the site. There is almost endless information on safety issues.



Jet Lag


----------



## garymcg (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks guys, I am almost thinking of skipping the Philippines and just going to Japan, I just get the impression everybody wants your money there.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

garymcg said:


> Thanks guys, I am almost thinking of skipping the Philippines and just going to Japan, I just get the impression everybody wants your money there.


Consider this; If we all heeded advice of others about how dangerous the PI was then none of us would be here and if it were that dangerous, none of us would stay here. My PI adventures began in 1983. Traveled many areas of Luzon, Visayas and Mindanao on a motorcycle, partied in many locations until the sun came up, to date no problems.

Where were you planning to visit?


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

garymcg said:


> Thanks guys, I am almost thinking of skipping the Philippines and just going to Japan, I just get the impression everybody wants your money there.


i traveled around palawan , on motorcycle for several weeks .
i gave respect to all , got the same in return... no problems .


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

garymcg said:


> Hi,
> My roommate here is Filipino and *all he talked about* was the crime there, he said his friend when they arrived at manila airport, just outside the airport they were robbed.


It's a pity that was all he could impart from the country were he came from but it's not uncommon for Filipinos to have this kind of mentality.

I had clients from Canada just a few weeks ago that were first timers here in the Philippines. 
They toured Manila, Subic, Vigan all the way to Pagudpud.
No untoward incident during the whole trip BUT they have chauffeured transport and all the hotel accommodations was well in advance.
Even when they strolled the streets I have instructed my drivers to escort and guide them while maintaining distance so as not to spoil the experience.

As with any other tour in any other country that is developed or not, simple logic goes a long way


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

northwoods said:


> i traveled around palawan , on motorcycle for several weeks .
> i gave respect to all , got the same in return... no problems .


Awesome! We're heading back there in Nov or Dec for a 3 week ride. We'll put the bike on the Superferry in Manila.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Planing is everything*



garymcg said:


> Hi,
> This was probably answered a million times, I currently live in Canada originally from Ireland, I want to visit the Philippines for a extended time but unsure about how safe it is there.
> 
> My roommate here is Filipino and all he talked about was the crime there, he said his friend when they arrived at manila airport, just outside the airport they were robbed.
> ...


You could reserve a hotel with diving pool and BBQ area the works in advance or once you get here plan your trip to one of these spots, online search will bring up these resort places and prices, some spots pick you up at the airport.

Japan is gonna be an expensive trip for sure but safe. I feel you could have a good time in the Philippines, link up with another expat at the pool and get some information along with this board, basically you need small change and take the public transportation system, Buses, jeepney's (full of passengers not just you alone in the Jeep), tricycles...I'd play that one by ear those guys can gouge you if look and act real cherry.

I'm with a few other posters here, it's gonna be an adventure and an affordable one if you learn the prices, your buddy his vacation spot will be the Philippines, he's gravitating to the negative, staying out late and running around getting drunk, that's not a smart move anywhere, you need to avoid the Philippine men if you go this route, I'd be slow about making friends.

The Philippine women will take care of you, that's the key, avoid the men they're not your friends (neighbors yes but that comes later) . Women here would love to meet you believe me, take your time with them also because they don't fool around they're ready for marriage the minute you say hi to them, make sure they don't have any baggage, it will make it more difficult in obtaining a permanent resident Visa if she's previously married (no divorce here, or very expensive annulment).

Best advice I can give is avoid Philippine men at all costs (friendships-NOT), Don't over drink and travel alone, get as much small currency and change as you can, if you have a friend that's trusted then link up with them if not get yourself situated as I stated above, it could be a very nice time for you, Japan is so boring I couldn't think of a more boring and extremely expensive spot in SE Asia to travel to, my adopted daughter married a Canadian man two years back, real good guy, it's cool when he shows up on vacation, I have someone to talk with and brings cigars and Canadian whiskey, another note is I've noticed more and more Canadians retiring and living here.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Phils*

To some extent x 10.... you are foreign so you are a target....just ask cebu citizen. You being in canada have probably not experienced it to this extent. I have lived on many islands and some were better than others. I even lived in quezon city manila for 3 yrs. I liked it. Pay attention and dont be a mark. This aint wonderland.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

garymcg said:


> Thanks guys, I am almost thinking of skipping the Philippines and just going to Japan, I just get the impression everybody wants your money there.


True


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have traveled a lot of the US, Mexico, and tons of Asia. I have been mugged once in my life - in my church parking lot as a kid in the 1970's. (Dallas, Texas)

I have lived in the PI's almost 3 years now and I walk all over town by myself and have never felt unsafe. Sure there is crime in any city, but common sense can keep out of a lot of trouble. 

As for everyone wanting your money... I only see that in the touristy places. There is some of it in the PIs, and everywhere else: Mexico, Hawaii, Disney, any touristy place ha ha


----------

